# Resort Ratings and Reviews



## Larry (Dec 24, 2013)

What has happened to the resort ratings and reviews section format????

I always used to check for the latest reviews for each area of this section such as Carribean reviews, Hawaii reviews etc. and then sort by latest reviews to see what resorts were recently reviewed. The list as always is from highest rated to lowest rated but you can no longer sort to find the most recent reviews. 

This needs to be fixed to go back to previous format which I had checked about two weeks ago. I see very little value now if I need to check each resort to find the latest reviews.

If there is a work around please advise.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2013)

Larry - You can sort each column, by clicking the top of the column.

There is also a link on the left for "newest reviews."

Example:


> Caribbean
> Rep Links
> *Newest Reviews*
> Antigua & Barbuda
> ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2013)

and yes, its an issue with going to the new server...we should have a solution here soon that will let you easily find all "newest reviews" either globally, or broken down by review section.


----------



## Larry (Dec 24, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Larry - You can sort each column, by clicking the top of the column.
> 
> There is also a link on the left for "newest reviews."
> 
> Example:



Actually "newest reviews" does not do it.


----------



## Larry (Dec 24, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> and yes, its an issue with going to the new server...we should have a solution here soon that will let you easily find all "newest reviews" either globally, or broken down by review section.



Thanks Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2013)

Someone reported the same issue a couple weeks ago.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203195


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2013)

yes, thats the same issue....did you miss my reply above?


----------



## Larry (Jan 11, 2014)

*review section?*



TUGBrian said:


> and yes, its an issue with going to the new server...we should have a solution here soon that will let you easily find all "newest reviews" either globally, or broken down by review section.



Brian do you have any idea when this will be fixed? For me one of the best benefits of TUG membership is being able to read resort reviews. I check them every month to read the newest reviews and I now find this very frustrating and don't really want to check every review posted in the past 90 days to find newest reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2014)

Ill certainly announce it here when its back to normal (although youll likely see it first)


----------

